# We're practically under water!!! My Basement is Flooded and everone else's too!



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Came home from work today to 9 inches of water in the basement. Pump was running. Now running two pumps. 
Neighbor has over a foot in his basement. This is one instance I'm *glad* I have an *unfinished* basement. Though still lots to clean up once things dry out. And Saturday is supposed to be Sunny and 85...go figure.

7 inches of rainfall just today!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG, I'm so sorry.  
deb


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I got a little water in the basement here too, not a lot thank goodness! It should be dried up tomorrow. The rain seems to be slowing down now...I hope! lol


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh, how horrible. Hope you don't get anymore.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> Came home from work today to 9 inches of water in the basement. Pump was running. Now running two pumps.
> Neighbor has over a foot in his basement. This is one instance I'm *glad* I have an *unfinished* basement. Though still lots to clean up once things dry out. And Saturday is supposed to be Sunny and 85...go figure.
> 7 inches of rainfall just today!!


WOW! Sorry to hear about that SJC... Wish there was something we could do..  I'll say a prayer for everything to be alright.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc, that's terrible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

How awful!  Hope there's no serious damage to anything from the standing water.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Start gathering fans and heaters now so that you can try to dry things out as fast as possible once the water recedes.  The problem will be mold growing in the soaked areas.  My quilting partner and our neighbor both had that problem.  Keep us posted, sjc!

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am sorry SJC that is horrible. Keep us posted.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This is one of those weeks I'm grateful we decided against a basement when we built our house. Several of my neighbors have flooded basements right now. 

sjc, good luck. Hope you dry out soon.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear that.  Hope you don't end up with a mold problem.  That is hard to get out.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Go throw a cup of bleach into the water to help kill any mold spores.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good idea. Maybe a bottle of bleach?  

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> Go throw a cup of bleach into the water to help kill any mold spores.


That is a good idea


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh, no! I'm so sorry this is happening. Keep us updated!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Thanks all...*
Rainfall has now hit 8.3 inches in just one day 16.25 for the month

We are managing...however, they say that tomorrow morning will be the worst because the water levels are rising throughout the night. *One river is nearly 11 feet over its 9 foot flood stage at 19.4 and climbing*. There have been evacuations and major power outages. They are asking people to try not to use water do do laundry, or run dishwasher, toilet...flush every few times. * Sewerage is bubbling up in some areas. *

Firefighters were out on the streets in rubber rafts. Cars floating off. Two parts of a major highway are shut down. The water was gushing through the ledge along the highway banks in all directions...flowing like a rapid river. Traffic is backed up for hours. They expect far worse by morning. Many school closings. Our local mall is shut down and basically under water. Brian Williams had our city on the National news.

We haven't broken the news to DD that her 1500 dollar special edition drum set may be junk. My son carried it upstairs and it is drying out...time will tell. That is nothing compared to what some have lost today. I heard one story that *BROKE my heart*...person came home from work to find the pet exhausted from treading water in the home. I do hope that our area gets some Federal relief as our city is in dire need at this point. Some streets have given way and have caused extensive damage. One business lost 60 cars, many belonging to clients. I pray for those who lost so much; especially those with finished basements. Some live in basement apartments and have lost everything.

My husband is chilled to the bone; as he ended up barefoot with push brooms and squeegees pushing water into what are now double pumps...how fast it all happened...the basement was dry this morning when I left for work and I only worked 5 hours.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh, I'm sorry about this.  We've had a lot of rain here in past 3 days, and parts of my ceiling are wet.  But I don't own this place and I've told the managing agent and super so many times!

I got an email from a friend in Charlotte who said it was nice there today -- sunny.  Was he putting me on?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

sjc I'm so sorry to hear about the flood.  I heard on the news this morning that the East Coast was getting slammed today and I thought about all of our fellow members who live there and was hoping everyone was not getting any damage.  We don't have basements here in Tucson (at least I don't know anyone who does) so this is kind beyond my comprehension what you might have to do.  I have had my house flooded and that was a nightmare, so can only imagine.  Take care and try to stay dry.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Sjc - I am sorry to hear about the flooding.  We had a lot of rain yesterday, but thankfully no flooding at our house.  I hope things dry out with minimal damage and you make it through today safely.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I am so sorry!  We went through the same thing here in 2008.  Unfortunately our basement is MIL's apartment.  She lost all her furniture, x-mas decorations, etc.  The permanent sump pump burned out trying to stay ahead of it.  At least we knew when the water started coming up and were able to carry up photos, dresser drawers with clothes.  We thought appliances were okay, but ended up replacing her frig, our hot water heater and washing machine.  The furnace, stove and dryer made it.  We had to tear out walls, spray for mold, replace drywall, etc.  Of course there was no flood insurnace - we aren't even in a flood plain.

On the bright side, she loves her "new" apartment amd had wanted some new furniture for a long time but couldn't bring herself to part with things she had shared with her DH before he died 27 years ago.  So in the end, all worked out well, it was just a big pain to get it back to normal.  If I lived close enough I would come right over to help however I could.

As you start cleaning, be sure to keep ventilation going or you will get "bleach brain" and get dizzy from the fumes.  Keeping big fans running 24-7 for a while helps too.  I would panic every time we got even just a little rain shower for a long time.  You are in my prayers.

Chris


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

sjc said:


> Came home from work today to 9 inches of water in the basement. Pump was running. Now running two pumps.
> Neighbor has over a foot in his basement. This is one instance I'm *glad* I have an *unfinished* basement. Though still lots to clean up once things dry out. And Saturday is supposed to be Sunny and 85...go figure.
> 
> 7 inches of rainfall just today!!


U live on the East Coast dont you, i have heard a lot about this on the news


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

SJC, I am so sorry to hear you have this to deal with! It must be so stressful. You are in my prayers.
Brenda Jeanne


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I heard Rhode Island was really getting slammed.  First the east coast was buried under multiple snowfalls, now floods.

If we tried to dig a basement here in Florida, the house would sink.    I always wanted a basement.  Your story has cured me of that desire.  

Good luck.  Keep us posted.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*UPDATE:* 
(Thanks for your thoughts and prayers)

Roads still closed
Schools closed
Sewerage Treatment Plant is destroyed (big problems)
Roads Caved in
Water up to some rooftops
Local Mall will be inoperable indefinitely
Car Dealerships/Repair shops lost most cars on their lots (many not covered)
Restaurants...flooded and vacant
We broke record of worst flooding in over 100 years
Hundreds of Evacuations
Shelters overflowing

I am not in the heart of it but pretty darn close: Less than a mile. I currently have 2 pumps running just lots of clean up. My dog is frantic; sits at the top of the stairs circling and whining. My DD keeps calling in tears because she keeps seeing our city on the National news and thinks we aren't OK and are hiding something from her. (other than the drum set) My son has missed 2 days of school and 2 days of work because of the highway being shut down. We are so much better off than some. Others have gotten flooded out 3 times in 1 month. MANY have lost everything because flood insurance is a SEPARATE policy; and they aren't covered under regular homeowner's. It's a nightmare....WAY WAY MORE $$ than what the President has allocated.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hopefully, the Red Cross will step up, but they must be overburdened, too, with the earthquakes.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

sjc,  I am so sorry to hear of all the flooding and related problems in your area.  I will send good thoughts your way and hope that the warm weather that is coming wilk help dry things out.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

After living through Katrina in New Orleans, I know your pain. I'm so sorry this is happening. Please keep us posted.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*AArrrrrhhhhhh!!!!*
Pumped out 9 inches yesterday.
Came home from work today to find 6.5 more inches of water in the basement.
BACK TO SQUARE ONE!!*

MAGreen & Betsy:* Thanks for the bleach tip. Did 2 gallons from all 4 corners and walked all around basement disbursing.

*The sad part is the photos we have them laying all over the place drying.*
No heat...water half way up the boiler. Fun Fun Fun.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your unwanted adventure, SJC!  Here in Phoenix we are always wishing & praying for rain and I wish I could take some of it away from you.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

sjc said:


> *AArrrrrhhhhhh!!!!*
> Pumped out 9 inches yesterday.
> Came home from work today to find 6.5 more inches of water in the basement.
> BACK TO SQUARE ONE!!*
> ...


oh man on the new water - anyone know how long it might be before it stops bubbling up -- I grew up in a house that the basement regularly had water in it (because it was built on a natural spring that when it rained like this filled up) but it wasn't a finished basement and we had a knee wall arount the furnace and 3 sump pumps to turn on -- I so feel for you on this ...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks...I feel lucky though. I am glad I have an unfinished basement.  My neighbor has gotten hit a lot harder than I have; around 2.5 feet.  And many many lost EVERYTHING.  It is a pain in the A-- though.  The clean up is rough.  I just want my pictures dry...I can live with them being a little smeared and smelly but at least I still have them.  The $$ the President allocated isn't even a spit in the bucket because just the Sewer Treatment plant alone will probably come close to that figure...let alone the roads, mall, homes, bridges, etc...
In one area the electrical station is underwater and hundreds are without power.  It's just a mess.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc--

we are thinking of you!  Keep us posted.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Kathy


> After living through Katrina in New Orleans, I know your pain. I'm so sorry this is happening. Please keep us posted.


This isn't Katrina; not even close. I can't imagine what you went through and are still having to endure. 
But being such a small state...the smallest actually, we aren't well equipped and there's no where to run so to speak. Being so small has definite drawbacks. It's like we are a blip on the radar. To have the highway shut down is catastrophic for us...it now takes 2-3 hours to get to somewhere that is usually 15 minutes away.


----------

